# ? rain in the N.W.



## MARY-JANE (Sep 4, 2009)

Well we are do for rain in the next couple of days. First time outdoor grow don't really know what to do. (Inground) I have 5 plants out. Been flowering for 36 days now. It is supose to rain for 3-4 days in a row what should I do


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Sep 5, 2009)

Let them drink the rain as long as their not planted on top of each other and are able to breath they'll be ok, trust me their a weed and they know what to do with the rain...take care..


----------



## mountain man (Sep 5, 2009)

Great!!  Do ?  Nothing....   But you could take off all your clothes and dance around the plants like a big little kid. It would be fun !!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Great!! Do ? Nothing.... But you could take off all your clothes and dance around the plants like a big little kid. It would be fun !!


 


:rofl:  and be sure to take lots of pics:spit:


I live seattle...Im about in the rain season..i made a green house like thing, outta pvc...I try and cover best i could..Good luck thanks for shareing..now where is that lighter?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: and be sure to take lots of pics:spit:
> 
> 
> I live seattle...Im about in the rain season..i made a green house like thing, outta pvc...I try and cover best i could..Good luck thanks for shareing..now where is that lighter?


 
So do you think I should make a lil green house type deal, using pvc and plastic? And if so what type of plastic would be good to get? So do you think the outdoor grow should be ready by middle of October


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2009)

we had 4 days of non stop rain last week. dreary , wet, and overcast the entire time. was also getting worried. but, now the sunshine returned, and they are thriving well from thier flush...  ...

don't know where your at, so would be hard to guess your flowering dates...

sounds to be near mine possibly. mid oct will put you at 11 weeks. sounds about right. i go by the trichs myself...

if you build a pvc structure, secure it well if winds are due also. don't want no mishaps this far along...

6 mil clear is pretty strong...Irish...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> we had 4 days of non stop rain last week. dreary , wet, and overcast the entire time. was also getting worried. but, now the sunshine returned, and they are thriving well from thier flush...  ...
> 
> don't know where your at, so would be hard to guess your flowering dates...
> 
> ...


 
well 2 of them strated flowering aug 1 {g-13-WW} and then 1 {atf} end of july. The other two is flowering late maybe two weeks behind. By the way I'm byway of oregon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

okay  lets get that frame made..and wait  another week or two..then put plastic up...I  cut  "V"  shapes  in plastic on the wind side of mine..I use the 6 mil as IRISH  states..I also have put up a fence pannel  for wind block..I think im have done the best i can for them..Bring on OCT:yay:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> okay lets get that frame made..and wait another week or two..then put plastic up...I cut "V" shapes in plastic on the wind side of mine..I use the 6 mil as IRISH states..I also have put up a fence pannel for wind block..I think im have done the best i can for them..Bring on OCT:yay:


 

Do you think you can post pic of pvc so i can get an idea on how to make it??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

:aok::bolt:


may need a bong rip  first
but  i leave this page here  sure wish we get thanks button back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Do you think you can post pic of pvc so i can get an idea on how to make it??


 



 


now im a wait  another week i think they will be ready to cover..hope this helps:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

Remember  the longer the PVC  the higher the top...I used 3/4 ...20 foot long..i dont know how high your plants are..if i remember they next to nieghbors fence..could attack temp  to the posts..good luck..and Happy growing


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 5, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Remember the longer the PVC the higher the top...I used 3/4 ...20 foot long..i dont know how high your plants are..if i remember they next to nieghbors fence..could attack temp to the posts..good luck..and Happy growing


 

What you mean by could attack temp to the posts??


----------



## FUM (Sep 5, 2009)

>>>I went out to my greenhouse this mornin' and it was holding about 15gl. of water. And I took my mornin' shower,twice. Good times...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> What you mean by could attack temp to the posts??


 

you can attach the pvc to the wood fence posts..they are next to a fence yes?


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 6, 2009)

Its pouring right now!!! They will be fine. I have monsters like above, and have never seen mold produce outdoors in 4 seasons, all with a little/alot rain about now.


----------



## ray jay (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you want to build a greenhouse or more of a rain shield for them? I would like to be ready for fall by the end of this week. Seem the more inclosed the more humidity.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry but I'm glad i'm on tha 'east side~....okay so the wind doesnt blow it sucks~


----------

